# [Close] How to put FreeBSD to sleep?



## valsorym (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi all,
sorry, but I am new in FreeBSD.

Please, tell me How to shut Down, Restart the computer?

I use for shut down my PC:

```
# shutdown -p now
```

I use for reboot:

```
# reboot now
```

but I know that there is also:

```
# shutdown -r now
```

How do right?

The most important thing! How do I send the computer to sleep?
I do not use GUI and it should be done with the command line.


Thanks, and sorry for a rude question.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 18, 2011)

```
sync && sync && shutdown -p now
```
 ... don't know about the computer-to-sleep command though, always stuff to do unless shutdown on these machines. ( I typically shutdown several ttyN's in rapid succession, the extra sync's AFAIK help the history files to synchronize adequately into the unified one... )


----------



## jrm@ (Aug 18, 2011)

acpiconf(8)()
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/acpi-debug.html


----------



## phoenix (Aug 18, 2011)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> ```
> sync && sync && shutdown -p now
> ```
> ... don't know about the computer-to-sleep command though, always stuff to do unless shutdown on these machines.



That's a little redundant, as sync is part of the shutdown process.  Just look for the "syncing" messages in the output (use -h if you need more time to read the screen).


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 18, 2011)

to make the computer sleep:-


```
# zzz
```

I never had much luck with it though (hardware related issues)


----------



## rusty (Aug 18, 2011)

Only trouble I had on this box was USB after a resume iirc, loading as modules and then putting the required entries in /etc/rc.suspend and /etc/rc.resume got everything working correctly.


----------



## valsorym (Aug 18, 2011)

If I use 

```
# zzz
```
My pc hang up - do not respond to button presses.


```
acpiconf -s3
```
do not work (pc hang up too), but I knew where to dig.


----------



## morbit (Sep 14, 2011)

When I saw "How to put FreeBSD to sleep?" my first thought was "Well, better not at all". But judging from your last post, you now have first hand experience.


[*] On the side note, sleep support was newer important for me, but there are constant improvements, and some reported it works for them. 

Here it went from locking up system, to not lightning up display on wake, last time I checked.


----------

